# Things to do on MDMA?



## noodles420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys!

I was just wondering if anyone would have any fun ideas for things do while rolling with MDMA? I live in Michigan and I am just trying to think of really fun things to do. I heard swimming is amazing on molly so I was thinking about maybe going to the beach with a bunch of friends. I also was thinking about doing it at Cedar Point too which I think would be amazing. Any other ideas?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 24, 2012)

Sharing with other people in Michigan, like me! I like to do mushrooms with MDMA, and my wife.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Just make sure you have some music and good company to roll with. The main thing is to hae some good people to roll with because the environment that you are in helps make a roll trip very fun. Just make sure you aren't around people with bad attitudes because it will ruin your buzz. Back in 1999 to 2000 there was a Rav scene that popped up in my area along with rolls for the first time that I had ever heard of in my neck of the woods. At the time I was selling big weed and had lots of money to spend on whatever. I was 18 at he time. Anyways I went to a Rav with my girlfriend and one of my best friends and his girl, and I had one of the best times of my life. The techno/house/drum n bass music along with all the crazy lights shows and people dancing with glow sticks was fucking awesome imo. I was rolling so hard that my vision was shaking and my jaws were chattering 100 mph. I had Vick's vapor rub smeared all over my face and was dancing like a maniac. Then I would get a masssage from my girl that just felt great. Nothing sexual at that time of that massage. Then I got massages from random girls that I met. I had a blast. To me it is all about the atmosphere and the people you are rolling with that makes it a good trip. With that being said going to a beach and rolling at night while you are walking in the sand or even swimming sounds fucking awesome. Just be careful swimming. It might not be a good idea depending on how hard you are rolling. I've was rolling so hard on 3 Big Macs that I was trying to drink Vick's Vapo Steam thinking it was water. Luckily my friend caught me trying to do it and took it away from me, and gave me a bottle of water. Lol! I also found that swinging on a swing set is extremely fun when you are peaking. Hope that helps a little. Just use your imagination. You will figure something out! Have fun and be careful.


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 24, 2012)

The original fun thing is to don big fuzzy, brightly colored pants and hat, a wife beater, some glow sticks, a bunch of water and go to a rave or a night club and dance yourselves into a big sweaty heap. Don't forget to drink lots of water.

Or maybe a night like this:
[video=youtube;dauGwTOUQRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dauGwTOUQRc&amp;feature=related[/video]
Or maybe not LOL.
Beach and bush parties are always a blast.


----------



## badmojo420 (Jun 24, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> just make sure you have some music and good company to roll with. The main thing is to hae some good people to roll with because the environment that you are in helps make a roll trip very fun. Just make sure you aren't around people with bad attitudes because it will ruin your buzz. Back in 1999 to 2000 there was a rav scene that popped up in my area along with rolls for the first time that i had ever heard of in my neck of the woods. At the time i was selling big weed and had lots of money to spend on whatever. I was 18 at he time. Anyways i went to a rav with my girlfriend and one of my best friends and his girl, and i had one of the best times of my life. The techno/house/drum n bass music along with all the crazy lights shows and people dancing with glow sticks was fucking awesome imo. I was rolling so hard that my vision was shaking and my jaws were chattering 100 mph. I had vick's vapor rub smeared all over my face and was dancing like a maniac. Then i would get a masssage from my girl that just felt great. Nothing sexual at that time of that massage. Then i got massages from random girls that i met. I had a blast. To me it is all about the atmosphere and the people you are rolling with that makes it a good trip. With that being said going to a beach and rolling at night while you are walking in the sand or even swimming sounds fucking awesome. Just be careful swimming. It might not be a good idea depending on how hard you are rolling. I've was rolling so hard on 3 big macs that i was trying to drink vick's vapo steam thinking it was water. Luckily my friend caught me trying to do it and took it away from me, and gave me a bottle of water. Lol! I also found that swinging on a swing set is extremely fun when you are peaking. Hope that helps a little. Just use your imagination. You will figure something out! Have fun and be careful.


cool story bro, tell it again!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 24, 2012)

Definitely need to learn your tolerance before going out in public on it. I thought I knew my level then went to a party (pretty recently actually) and obviously ate way too much. I was sweating my ass off just locked in a chair bc I was too scared to stand up. My eyes were bouncing around. 

But then again, I ate a little Friday night and just gamed out on Xbox live until 3am drinking, and then last night finished that bag off while at the bar with some good friends... It has the potential to make everything awesome!


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 24, 2012)

Daaannncccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Marktwang (Jun 24, 2012)

masturbate to midget porn?

for real though go see some live music.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 24, 2012)

smoke ton of weed and play music really loud.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2012)

go see a show!... i like candy flippin.. acid/molly... good times if you can candy flip a "pretty lights" show, they are really cool.. ill find a video 
[video=youtube;8wCgxkQj_Qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wCgxkQj_Qo[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2012)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT.... 
god damn this is fucking crazy

[video=youtube;eca6i_yy_HE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eca6i_yy_HE&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Marktwang (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;DVRPW3RAQXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVRPW3RAQXY&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Disco Time!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 24, 2012)

badmojo420 said:


> cool story bro, tell it again!


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 24, 2012)

everything is fun while rolling absolutley Everything


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2012)

yup speakin of streets.. 

[video=youtube;8lCMUkqpI7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lCMUkqpI7o[/video]

couldnt find a good live version on youtube


----------



## secretweapon (Jun 27, 2012)

Make love to a woman


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 29, 2012)

I went to pretty lights new years denver, both nights. faded . . . lol i love shows. My homie's a relatively famous producer and that's all i do now.


----------



## voodochild (Jun 29, 2012)

srh88 said:


> go see a show!... i like candy flippin.. acid/molly... good times if you can candy flip a "pretty lights" show, they are really cool.. ill find a video
> [video=youtube;8wCgxkQj_Qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wCgxkQj_Qo[/video]


i just did that exact thing a few weeks ago. best time of my life


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 29, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I went to pretty lights new years denver, both nights. faded . . . lol i love shows. My homie's a relatively famous producer and that's all i do now.


edit: all i've done for the last 2 years or so. I'm now a recovering show addict. lmao


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 29, 2012)

[youtube]SBathERR6l0[/youtube]
[or bomb music in general]
+







that is all.


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 29, 2012)

Well someone took mine, but I was gonna say have sex, cause to me X doesn't seem like the kinda drug u make love while on, it seems more like the kinda drug where U FUCK while on it. Ya know play a lil hide the salami, sounds good to me, oh also buy one of those vic's inhaler sticks they r always fun while on X, instead of using those painter masks with Vics vapor rub inside em. And he is right about the furry walls, lotion can b fun too except when u get a chick covered in glitter who is rollin so hard she just keeps squirting lotion in her next thing u know ur covered in sticky lotion and glitter, could be worse though I guess. 


Ohhh Wait I almost left out the best thing to do while on X, drop LSD and go CandyFlippin!!!!! Or shrooms and go HippieFlippin!!!


----------



## Squizz (Jun 30, 2012)

noodles420 said:


> I also was thinking about doing it at Cedar Point too which I think would be amazing. Any other ideas?


Bring a girl to bang, and that would be the ultimate experience. Otherwise, just find a girl to bang. Perferably one you actually like, and not just some random. It'll be the best sex of your life. I've done it many times. And routinely, these marathon sex benders would last 3+ hours. (Sometimes upwards of 6-7 hours.) It's probably the closest thing you'll ever come to Heaven on Earth. It is just the greatest feeling. I seriously think everybody should experience it, at least once. Sex on MDMA is incredible.


----------



## Squizz (Jun 30, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> Ohhh Wait I almost left out the best thing to do while on X, drop LSD and go CandyFlippin!!!!! Or shrooms and go HippieFlippin!!!


I would strongly advise against this. I've seen pictures of my buddy after he did this. He looked like he was on the brink of an overdose, and he has an insane tolerance for drugs and alcohol. Did not look like a good time. 

If you're going to take e pills, I'd say 1-2 max. If you're going to take MDMA, take 0.2-0.3 of a gram. Don't be an idiot like me, and snort 12 pills in 50 hours, your first time doing it. (I don't think my nose will ever be the same.)

It's a great drug. But IN MODERATION. And whatever you do, DON'T DRINK ALOCHOL ON IT. You will be supremely dehyrated. Not a good idea! 

(Not trying to preach, but I've been around the block. I'm all for partying, but not bringing people to the ER because they OD'd.)


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 30, 2012)

Squizz said:


> Bring a girl to bang, and that would be the ultimate experience. Otherwise, just find a girl to bang. Perferably one you actually like, and not just some random. It'll be the best sex of your life. I've done it many times. And routinely, these marathon sex benders would last 3+ hours. (Sometimes upwards of 6-7 hours.) It's probably the closest thing you'll ever come to Heaven on Earth. It is just the greatest feeling. I seriously think everybody should experience it, at least once. Sex on MDMA is incredible.


Sometimes upwards of 24 hours =P. I can't be rollin too hard or else IT won't get hard, though. I'll dose under 500mgs if I'm gettin some that night. Also, sex on LSD with the right girl is more amazing.

oh ya, 500mgs of mdma is probably a super high dose for most on here.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 30, 2012)

srh88 said:


> go see a show!... i like candy flippin.. acid/molly... good times if you can candy flip a "pretty lights" show, they are really cool.. ill find a video
> [video=youtube;8wCgxkQj_Qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wCgxkQj_Qo[/video]



Took the words right out of my mouth...








Edit: And Pretty Lights is the shit!!! Going to 2 shows out of his next tour.. TD bank in Boston, MA on Oct 31st and The State Thearter in Portland, ME on Nov 1st!!!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 30, 2012)

Squizz said:


> I would strongly advise against this. I've seen pictures of my buddy after he did this. He looked like he was on the brink of an overdose, and he has an insane tolerance for drugs and alcohol. Did not look like a good time.


Eat food before and drink water after!!!


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2012)

Look at beautifull girls in skimpy outfits... Damn I miss summer.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol, sex.

Nice try. We all know masturbating furiously until you're drenched in sweat and sticking to your leather computer chair is much more fun while rolling.

Trust me, I speak from experience.


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jul 3, 2012)

take sleep meds with it mmmmmmmm


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 3, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Lol, sex.
> 
> Nice try. We all know masturbating furiously until you're drenched in sweat and sticking to your leather computer chair is much more fun while rolling.
> 
> Trust me, I speak from experience.


Wow........I thought it was just me.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 3, 2012)

Things to do on extacy I don't know if this counts but is my experience's mixed with others.......Drink orange juice, take vitamin c, smoke lots of blunts, drink lots of vodka, drink lots of water, fight ppl you don't like, fuck ppl you do like, stay away from cats because they are scary, roughhouse with pitbulls because you feel like superman, call your family members at 3:30am and ask about the missing bike from when you were 12. Yeah.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2012)

IF you take too much your winky doesn't work too well. But you still get horny as ...well, fuck.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 5, 2012)

ANC said:


> IF you take too much your winky doesn't work too well. But you still get horny as ...well, fuck.


crappy situation... but all you gotta do is wait a couple hours and youre good.... but then you decide to parachute some more... and you remain limp.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 5, 2012)

there really is nothing that compares to sex on molly. it would have to be my number one pass time ever. its gotten to the point where i dont take it unless im about to get laid otherwise i just become some kind of sexual deviant lol. seriously though without fail i will end up in a dodgy backroom of a party with my mrs banging like its our first time together. nothing puts the spark back in your sex life quite like it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm so jealous. I haven't been able to get a hold of any rolls in so long, everything I come across is fake. 
But I have found that having sex is the best thing to do while rolling. If you have an issue getting it up like I do just convince the girl your with to suck on your flaccid member till her lips swell.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 7, 2012)

have a good time thats for sure...get out cant stand to be in the house...


----------



## Derple (Jul 7, 2012)

Stroke fluffy stuff (couches mainly), enjoy various textures, have sex, go swimming, play video games, go camping with a bunch of friends and have a fire, listen to pink floyd in a dark room.
Play with glowsticks/sparklers, go for a walk in the park, contemplate the mysteries of the universe.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jul 7, 2012)

Derple said:


> Stroke fluffy stuff (couches mainly)


hahaha stroke it


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 7, 2012)

noodles420 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone would have any fun ideas for things do while rolling with MDMA... Any other ideas?


Listen to some Happy Hardcore and give eachother back rubs while inhaling Vick's and sucking on a glowing pacifier?


----------



## Derple (Jul 7, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Listen to some Happy Hardcore and give eachother back rubs while inhaling Vick's and sucking on a glowing pacifier?


That actually sounds amazing.


----------



## lowblower (Jul 8, 2012)

Ive done MDMA, wrapped in rizla (called a bomb, i dunno how anyone else does it) and eat it. come up hard in around 30 mins - 2 hours depending on how full ur stomach is.

Ive been to really laid back raves, hippie raves, they had 2 rooms with dj's and one large room lines with couches and rolling up tables and a tea and coffee stand. Had loads of fluorescent lights on some trippy paintings that people had obviously painted while high on something, it was amazing to sit in there, in fact i sat in there jus chattin to random girls for most of the night, with the muffled noise from the dance room beating through the wall. just rolled joints and sipped water, absolute bliss, the only thing that would have topped it would have been to have a place to take a girl to and make out lol but fuck driving home on a come down in the morning.

I also started taking MDMA for the first time with about 4-5 friends at one of their houses. We would play poker till we were gurning too hard to play, then go for a walk in the countryside in the pitch dark and smoke spliffs (dont walk over fences into fields in the pitch dark...we were lucky that the stallion we came across allowed us to back away to the fense and walk round the outside of the field). Also playing intense fighting games like soul calibur 4 or boxing or FIFA or something sporty, is very intense and fun. 

The last two times ive been raving on MDMA i think i drank too much beer and water and ended up pissing the bed when i get to sleep at 8am. Body is just way too relaxed and full of fluid  so thats a real downer. p.s. i dont ever pisss the bed, except these last two times on mdma. the only thing thats got me in two minds about doing it again


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2012)

I once bombed about 300mg...by accident... I was so fucked I had to be carried around, good thing the guy that gave me the E after we met at the trance party and became friends was a huge guy.

I know that driving on the comedown thing... my wife's job is to tell me to STOP at red lights, cause I see them, but I just don't process their meaning. If you told me the light is red I would agree and just drive through it.


----------



## CrackIsWack (Jul 8, 2012)

love getting trenq'd by high doses of mdma


----------



## Swag (Jul 8, 2012)

ANC said:


> I once bombed about 300mg...by accident... I was so fucked I had to be carried around, good thing the guy that gave me the E after we met at the trance party and became friends was a huge guy.
> 
> I know that driving on the comedown thing... my wife's job is to tell me to STOP at red lights, cause I see them, but I just don't process their meaning. If you told me the light is red I would agree and just drive through it.


Haha reminds me of a time when I was with a friend who swerved pass a truck at a red light cause he thought the guy was parking . Luckily it was around midnight on a quiet suburban road so we were the only two vehicles in the vicinity.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

haha i love the point when you and others just lose all recollection of what was said being said... Hey man what we're talkin about again?? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## lowblower (Jul 9, 2012)

has anyone else had problems with pissing the bed after doing mdma at a rave ? Coz im confused wether its just the amount of water i drink, or if its to do with drinking beer etc etc Coz if noone else had the same problem then ill just have to try my hardest not to drink alcohol next time i go raving and doing mdma. i piss like a horse like 10 times during the night on the grass/in the toilet or whatevers available, then think 'yeah ive deffinitely got rid of all the fluids now' and then alas, i wake up from a 2 hours nap in my bed having pissed myself :S


----------



## lowblower (Jul 9, 2012)

i just really dont want it to be a common thing now coz mdma is my favourite drug, even tho i only do it around twice a year, and im trippin that its gonna give me a weak bladder forever if i keep doin it. Cutting down on water/beer intake makes much more sense tho, i hope thats all it is coz i can do something about that


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2012)

Don't mix alcohol and mdma, simple realy.


----------



## lowblower (Jul 9, 2012)

ANC said:


> Don't mix alcohol and mdma, simple realy.


or if you do, wear a nappy!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 9, 2012)

Derple said:


> That actually sounds amazing.



Most things do with molly .


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 9, 2012)

I always loved dropping with a bunch of people sitting around on a couch. Once the E kicks in everyone's all social and talkative and then after a while the room goes silent and we're all tripping in this introspective state.

One thing I never understood however is MDMA and sex. My peter always shrinks and never gets hard for the life of me. And I'll be all clammy and cold sweatin'. Not very sexually attractive lol!


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2012)

One thihng mescaline has over molly, no problems in the tools dept. nor in the energy or feeling sexy.


----------



## CrackIsWack (Jul 9, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> One thing I never understood however is MDMA and sex. My peter always shrinks and never gets hard for the life of me. And I'll be all clammy and cold sweatin'. Not very sexually attractive lol!


same! butttt i find if you add L in with the mdma the L will intensify it and the mdma makes you last longer so its like phenomenal


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;TQbrSi4V5RQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQbrSi4V5RQ[/video]


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

MDMA is awesome try it and enjoy just be patient breh


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

CrackIsWack said:


> same! butttt i find if you add L in with the mdma the L will intensify it and the mdma makes you last longer so its like phenomenal


Candyflippin' is straight up nuts. A third of an eye dropper of L and around 5 hits of X was _BY FAR_ the craziest trip I've ever had!

And no sex for me on that either... not while on a sigma plateau trip like that!!


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

yea the l def helps intensify it by a lot


----------



## MajorCoco (Jul 11, 2012)

lowblower said:


> i just really dont want it to be a common thing now coz mdma is my favourite drug, even tho i only do it around twice a year, and im trippin that its gonna give me a weak bladder forever if i keep doin it. Cutting down on water/beer intake makes much more sense tho, i hope thats all it is coz i can do something about that


MDMA is a very strong anti-duretic, meaning it makes you stop going to the toilet. I always know when I'm coming down, because the first thing that happens is I'm suddenly dying for a piss, especially if I'm out raving because I usually drink with it. So if you go to sleep before you've come down...well, your chances of waking up when you come down and need to get rid of all that beer is greatly diminished!!

It happened to me in Amsterdam one weekend not too long ago. Horrific really at my age, but what you gonna do. I would say "shit happens", but thankfully that's never happened to me haha. I blamed the dude feeding me the great mdma anyway....not drinking probably woulda helped more though really  That was one mad weekend though!


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2012)

Even so we always take tablets like the ones you get for the shits, before we go to these rave things, noone wants to take a crap in a portapotty thats been out in the sun all day long.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Horrific really at my age, but what you gonna do. I would say "shit happens", but thankfully that's never happened to me haha.





ANC said:


> Even so we always take tablets like the ones you get for the shits, before we go to these rave things, noone wants to take a crap in a portapotty thats been out in the sun all day long.


or this (worst case scenario)...









You're so welcome.


----------



## missnu (Jul 11, 2012)

noodles420 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone would have any fun ideas for things do while rolling with MDMA? I live in Michigan and I am just trying to think of really fun things to do. I heard swimming is amazing on molly so I was thinking about maybe going to the beach with a bunch of friends. I also was thinking about doing it at Cedar Point too which I think would be amazing. Any other ideas?


MDMA is ecstasy yes? I did ecstasy once and then stayed by myself and it really helped me think some shit out.


----------



## young squire (Jul 11, 2012)

wonder what that guy in the back leaning against the wall is thinking... 
probably hmmm i wonder why it smells like shit out here hahaha


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

i knew a girl who shit her selfwhen we went out couldn't handle her liquor never do this shit high #legalize it


----------



## dvs1038 (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't forget its always fun to inhale vic's vapor rub while high on MDMA. get those vic's sticks and snort em or u get those painters masks and u rub vic's inside it, U didn't think it was just fashion for all those ravers to be wearing those white masks did u?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

young squire said:


> wonder what that guy in the back leaning against the wall is thinking...
> probably hmmm i wonder why it smells like shit out here hahaha


The story goes that her shot got spiked with a laxative in this crowded nightclub and she tried to reach the bathroom, but like most nightclubs the john had a line outside of it extending a mile long, so in a panic she bolted outside and lost her load RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE CLUB ENTRANCE - in front of a big audience waiting to get in. 

I feel really bad for her yet at the same time, am surprisingly turned on by that photo!


----------



## zVice (Apr 13, 2013)

Shit to do whilst rolling #68 (aside from shitting yourself)

Shave your girlfriend 

Shit to do whilst rolling #69

69


----------



## Mookjong (Apr 13, 2013)

dvs1038 said:


> Don't forget its always fun to inhale vic's vapor rub while high on MDMA. get those vic's sticks and snort em or u get those painters masks and u rub vic's inside it, U didn't think it was just fashion for all those ravers to be wearing those white masks did u?


What does this do?

I really never thought of doing anything else besides sex. It's all I can think about while rollin'.


----------



## zVice (Apr 13, 2013)

You're a boner roller lol




Mookjong said:


> What does this do?
> 
> I really never thought of doing anything else besides sex. It's all I can think about while rollin'.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2013)

Airplanes- stand back to back with your largest strongest friend,hook both arms at the elbow,he bends over with you facing upwards towards the ceiling,and he squats you like a weight lifter,up and down,side to side...be careful tho,you get put down and are so relaxed,you can fall..I've seen people literally crumple after this..and get a papa san(the round bamboo japanese chairs with the round frame and cusion)...take the part you set in,put on floor,lay on your back in this,hold knees to your chest with arms,have two friends roll it in a linear axis..back and forth,erattically..bot th of the with drum and bassblaring and eyes closed..I reccomend roni size or ltj bukem...hope this helps....oh yea,sex,but with 3 girls...awesome in its own right,but on mdma..they try to out do each other


----------



## dbkick (Apr 13, 2013)

basement jam for the win! add in a hit of mescaline and it's motherfucking cartoon network come to life.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2013)

Vibrating illuminated back massagers also...the glow and vibrate(not dildos guys)...place em on your eyes as they flash..amazing experience to any one,even better rolling...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 13, 2013)

The two mescaline comments on this thread...are you guys talking about combining the two,or getting pills laced with mescaline..if its the latter,not true...you need about a pill size chunk of mescaline to even trip..mdma is not pressed with mescaline...at least in pill form...


----------



## New Age United (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok, I haven't done E for like 6 years, but I'll tell ya what you do, you take a couple hits with a couple grams of shrooms, and you go for a journey with 3 of your closest friends through the woods, man you boys will have one hell of an adventure, now I've been to the clubs on it and I've been to a few raves but trust me, this is one of the most memorable nights of your life, it's epic boys, it's an odyssey.


----------



## DemonTrich (Apr 14, 2013)

test kit
vicks inhalers
vicks vapor rub inside a dust mask, swipe under the eyes
weed
mdma+mushrooms = the BEST sex EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that was a fun ass night for sure
air plane rides
glow sticks
massagers (vibrating like lady bugs, ect)
sex
LOUD ass music (dubstep, trance (my all time favorite), techno, jungle, drum and bass)
lazer lights
strobe lights (for bikes, ect)
sitting in a sub at a rave/club
nitrous balloons
SHARING WITH OTHER MI PEEPS.........especially me 
bumps of K (ketamine/ketaset/ketajet)
good friends
hot tubs (use extreme caution, your body temp WILL rise, and can be risen to dangerous/life threatening levels w/o you knowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
plenty of h2o
i have *alot *of piercings, so i put vibrating jewlery in some of them back in the day. still do for the g/f.


----------



## Derple (Apr 14, 2013)

I find I have very good, meaningful experiences when I have someone to talk to about stuff (life, philosophical stuff in general). Stroking couches can be a lot of fun (different textures - feel bark, grass then fabric - you will flip your sh*t).
Swimming is very dangerous on any hallucinogenic substance.. so I wouldn't really recommend it.
Sit back, roll a joint while you're rolling and puff away. Look at the smoke. Blow rings and stuff if you can.


----------



## EarthBounded (Apr 15, 2013)

noodles420 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone would have any fun ideas for things do while rolling with MDMA? I live in Michigan and I am just trying to think of really fun things to do. I heard swimming is amazing on molly so I was thinking about maybe going to the beach with a bunch of friends. I also was thinking about doing it at Cedar Point too which I think would be amazing. Any other ideas?


Beach on a warm evening or late afternoon with some good mellow tunes and your favirote beverage, and some friends


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 15, 2013)

I find alcohol adds little to the experience but adds a lot to the hangover.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 15, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> The two mescaline comments on this thread...are you guys talking about combining the two,or getting pills laced with mescaline..if its the latter,not true...you need about a pill size chunk of mescaline to even trip..mdma is not pressed with mescaline...at least in pill form...


You can mix the two in capsule quite well though!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 15, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I find alcohol adds little to the experience but adds a lot to the hangover.


im experiencing that exact hangover right now.. You can't feel the booze till you stop rolling which must have happened in my sleep cuz I was fucked today out of apparently no where


----------



## canndo (Apr 15, 2013)

Find a silent movie revival, go there and bring your own folding chair. Then, just as the movie starts walk up to the front of the theater and set up your chair only face the audience. After a moment or two no one will notice you but you will find that you have this strange audience to everything you do and it will coincide with your movements (even though they aren't really looking at you at all). Scratch your head and people laugh, rub your nose and they will snicker an hour or so of that and you will regard yourself in a whole new light for years and years.


----------



## canndo (Apr 15, 2013)

If you live in a wide open space, wait for the first good snow, then find a way to print in very large letters in the snow - VERY large, print this

"Call me - and then your cell phone number". This works best of course when you are near an airport. You will be surprised at how often you get phone calls from strangers going to far off places who happened to look down at just the right time.

(this used to take considerable planning, planning you should do before you roll, now it's easy with a gps - of course you use your 4X4. There are times when you can get to a parking structure and the top floor is vacant - that's a good place to start.


----------



## canndo (Apr 15, 2013)

Go to a good library, pull books down one at a a time and then write letters to the next reader of that book, tell them who you are or what you are thinking, your plans and dreams, your fears and your accomplishments, put the letters in the books and then put the books back on the shelf.


Like messages in a bottle only the sea is time itself.


I put my phone number in some of them, I have yet to get a call.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 15, 2013)

Show others how to be this positive and happy!


----------



## canndo (Apr 15, 2013)

Go to a religious revival meeting or a local bingo game.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 18, 2013)

Go find an amazing spot in nature on a nice sunny day, lots of water and weed and enjoy.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 18, 2013)

canndo said:


> If you live in a wide open space, wait for the first good snow, then find a way to print in very large letters in the snow - VERY large, print this
> 
> "Call me - and then your cell phone number". This works best of course when you are near an airport. You will be surprised at how often you get phone calls from strangers going to far off places who happened to look down at just the right time.
> 
> (this used to take considerable planning, planning you should do before you roll, now it's easy with a gps - of course you use your 4X4. There are times when you can get to a parking structure and the top floor is vacant - that's a good place to start.


hahahah you're retarded. this is hilarious

We used to the do the same thing on road trips with my parents. Me and my brother would be in the back seat and write down his cell phone number on a piece of paper and post it up on the back window.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 18, 2013)

I had this friend once he took some eecstasy
tried to marry me and everyone in the room
he was sorta loving kinda caring
kinda tried to fuck my lazy boy


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

Saw a dude trying pretty hard to violate a tree once. Because of the setting I'm assuming he was rolling pretty hard. Never tried it but I can't imagine grinding my junk on some tree bark wouldn't be an quick buzz kill.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 18, 2013)

That sounds quite nasty


----------



## Derple (Apr 27, 2013)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Saw a dude trying pretty hard to violate a tree once. Because of the setting I'm assuming he was rolling pretty hard. Never tried it but I can't imagine grinding my junk on some tree bark wouldn't be an quick buzz kill.


Hehehe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eSKEnYgugQ


----------



## Derple (Apr 27, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> hahahah you're retarded. this is hilarious
> 
> We used to the do the same thing on road trips with my parents. Me and my brother would be in the back seat and write down his cell phone number on a piece of paper and post it up on the back window.


Going to have to try both of these. The first one sounds hilarious.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 27, 2013)

I went to the dog park today while rolling... pretty damn fun time. My dog finally isn't scared to swim


----------



## thedarkness102 (May 12, 2013)

So the basics are always playing with lights to some loud music and having sex which are both like beyond amazing, but heres a list of some more interesting thing's. Buy a strobe light and dance in front of it in front of a mirror, you'll feel like you're the best dancer in the world. Bought a lighted beach ball and playing in the sand or the pool is amazing. Play with animals Cuz they feel soft but don't hurt them. Tie a light to a long rope and spin it around. If you have a mixing djset, mixing for a bunch of people gives you such a rush.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 12, 2013)

Dude I about killed my puppy back in the winter while rolling. I looked down after a while and realized I was petting her so hard. Hahaha


----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2013)

I wish I could roll soon..too busy...got to hippy flip at further on fluff and moonrocks...much fun..that's probably the best thing you can do on mdma period...go see the boys!!!...hippy hugs all over!!!


----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2013)

Edit*furthur*


----------

